# Poop in bed!



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've been potty training Napoleon, who will be 4 months this weekend, to go on potty pad indoors. He's been doing very well. We usually stay in the kitchen with the baby gate up during the day. Well, this morning I was sitting at the kitchen table and he was playing with Raine on the play bed. Then I started to smell something funny. I looked at the pad--nothing there. Then I saw it--he pooped on the play bed and moved away. I don't know why he did that. I read on another post that someone's furbaby peed on the new bed. This play bed is not new and he's been playing on it for 3 1/2 weeks. I hope it's a one time thing only. He was just playing one minute then the next minute there was poop on the bed! He acted like nothing happened.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Mar 30 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753999


> I've been potty training Napoleon, who will be 4 months this weekend, to go on potty pad indoors. He's been doing very well. We usually stay in the kitchen with the baby gate up during the day. Well, this morning I was sitting at the kitchen table and he was playing with Raine on the play bed. Then I started to smell something funny. I looked at the pad--nothing there. Then I saw it--he pooped on the play bed and moved away. I don't know why he did that. I read on another post that someone's furbaby peed on the new bed. This play bed is not new and he's been playing on it for 3 1/2 weeks. I hope it's a one time thing only. He was just playing one minute then the next minute there was poop on the bed! He acted like nothing happened.[/B]



Bless his little soul. He probably got so enthrolled with playing, he didn't want to take time out, so he poo poo'd .
Probably is a one time thing. He just may have waited too long.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He may have just been busy playing and not noticed he had to go. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I didn't even think of that. My first reaction was if he was upset or wanting to mark his territory or something like that. Thanks for putting it to perspective. I forgot how young he is and that he probably was just having too much fun and forgot himself.


----------

